# Context Path in Tomcat 6.0.26 ovrriden



## horn1347 (7. Jul 2010)

Hallo!

Ich entwickle einen einfachen Webservice in Netbeans 6.8 mit Tomcat 6.0.26. Im WEB-INF meines Projekte habe ich eine context.xml in der ich die Jndi-Datasource eintrage. Zusätzlich dazu möchte ich dem <Context >  Element das Attribut path="webShop"(z.B.) übergeben. Klappt auch soweit.
Wenn ich allerdings nun das fertig gebaute WAR-File(heißt z.B. CashWebService.war) mit dem Tomcat-Manager auf dem Echtsystem deploye. wird als Kontext immer der Name vom War verwendet. Meine Pfadangabe in der context.xml wird ignoriert. 
Sähe dann also so aus: http://www.foo.com/CashWebService/Cash?WSDL ...... haben will ich aber http://www.foo.com/webShop/Cash?WSDL 

Weiß da jemand Rat? Einfach das erzeugte WAR umbenennen fühlt sich irgendwie unsauber an.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## maki (7. Jul 2010)

Wo genau (!) liegt denn deine context.xml im WAR?


----------



## horn1347 (7. Jul 2010)

Korrigiere: meine context.xml liegt im META-INF des WARs.


----------

